# Tang Soo Do Ill Soo Shik Video



## Makalakumu (May 13, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3473436715733031461&q=One+Step+Sparring

1.  Does anyone know which organization is doing these patterns?

2.  What do you think about these patterns?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 13, 2007)

I know some of those. It's painful to watch that video, though, since the stances are so horrible and the techniques worse. 

If you want, I can list out every il soo sik combination we do (up to my level), but that'd take a while.

ITF has several levels of il soo sik:

(1) Kids below red belt do "long-distance" combinations, which aren't really il soo sik but take the place of them.

(2) Adults/older kids below red belt do "short-distance" combinations, which *are* more properly il soo sik. There are 15 hand and 15 foot combinations; you usually learn two hand and two feet combinations per level. 

(3) Red belts learn "red belt combinations," another level of il soo sik. They combine the hand and feet combinations, i.e., red belt #1 combines #1 hand and #1 feet. There are only 9 of them, though. Red belts testing for their first (and second?) stripe need to know 1-4, above that needs to know 1-9.

(4) at cho dan level, you start with the "pyung ahn one-steps," which take sequences directly from the forms and show applications for them. That I know, there are 8 of them. Cho dans learn the first four, ee dans and up need to know all eight. The first two are from pyung ahn cho dan, the second two from pyung ahn ee dan, the third two from pyung ahn sam dan, the seventh from pyung ahn sa dan, and the eighth from pyung ahn o dan. I've often wondered why there aren't two for the highest two pyung ahn forms, but I guess it's just so there are four and four. It wouldn't be too hard to come up with more based on the pyung ahn forms. 

(5) above that, I dunno for sure, since I'm not at that level yet, but I believe they do seated il soo sik at sam dan level...I think. 


I might do a video of them in the future, if I can get one of my friends to be the unwitting attacker. For the pyung ahns, though, I'd need another cho dan or above, since they require two-person participation.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 13, 2007)

I would really like to see your Pyung Ahn Ill Soo Shik.  

As far as this video goes, I'm not to worried about the quality.  Both of those practicioners were noobs.  They shouldn't be expected to do everything perfectly.  

What I'm more concerned about is how any of that fits into their curriculum and if they think that any of that is effective.  That's why I'm wondering which organization practices those patterns.  

To me, it looks like WTSD, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Butch (May 13, 2007)

I doubt that it is WTSDA because there is no trim on the uniform or patches, unless they where trying to cover up their bad performance. I think it is an independent school that has no Org.
Butch


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 14, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I would really like to see your Pyung Ahn Ill Soo Shik.



I'm working on that. I filmed the first pyung ahn one-step today, using my brother (who was almost a cho dan when he quite three years ago), but I overexaggerated my techniques too much, mostly to compensate for his loose techniques. I'll probably want to start over again with a better partner. He was pretty good while he was training, but now he's completely out of practice. 

Anyway, if you want, I can describe a few of them for you. They start, as usual, with the defender in choon bee stance and the attacker back in a front stance low block.

#1: (a) Attacker throws a front kick with his back leg / Defender steps back into hugul jase with left foot behind and blocks the kick with his/her right hand. (b) Defender hammerfists to the face / attacker blocks hammerfist with right hand high block. (c) Defender steps forward into chungul jase with left foot forward and center punches with left hand / Attacker steps back with right foot into hugul jase and blocks punch with choong dan soo do mahkee. (d) Defender wraps left hand around opponent's left hand (forward in the knife-hand block), grabs,  and delivers a right-leg (back leg) ahp chagi to the ribs, then comes down, twisting the opponent's arm as he/she pulls left hand back to ribs and brings right elbow down on attacker's elbow (to break it). 

Pretty easy to see where that comes from in pyung ahn cho dan.

#2: (a) Attacker throws a front kick with his back leg / Defender steps back into hugul jase with right foot behind and blocks the kick with his/her left hand. (b) Attacker throws a center punch with his/her right hand / Defender blocks punch aside with a single knife-hand block (c) Defender steps out left foot into chungul jase and reverse-punches to center / Attacker steps back with right foot into hugul jase and outside-inside (open-hand) blocks punch. (d) Defender throws right-foot (back foot) front hook kick to attacker's face / (Attacker steps back to avoid kick)

Again, this follows directly from pyung ahn cho dan. 

#3: (a) Attacker steps and center-punches with right hand, then reverse-punches with left-hand, no second step / Defender steps back with right foot into hugul jase and does inside-outside / high block (left / right hand), then outside-inside block with left hand for the second punch. (b) Defender grabs opponent's left arm (had just punched) and uppercuts with right hand (had been in high block position), turning into chungul jase. (c) Defender picks up left foot, pulls back left hand, and turns into keema jase and side center punch / Attacker steps back with right foot into hugul / keema jase and blocks defender's punch downward. (d) Defender wraps hand around attacker's, grabs, steps behind attacker, grabs attacker's dobok near the throat on opponent's left side, pivots and throws opponent to ground, keeping knee on opponent (and pulling to choke). 

First part is pyung ahn ee dan verbatim. I'd like something more original for this, especially because I'm blocking in two places at once, but this is a decent starting place. I can always practice my own variants, for my own edification. 

That was only three...I'd write out the rest, but it'd be a lot of writing.


----------



## Yossarian (May 14, 2007)

Hi folks,  Those were definately WTSDA onesteps, some of them at least. It looks just like what I was doing years ago when I was a member.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 14, 2007)

Yossarian said:


> Hi folks, Those were definately WTSDA onesteps, some of them at least. It looks just like what I was doing years ago when I was a member.


 
That's what I thought.  I trained breifly with a WTSDA affiliate dojang and I seem to remember those.  

Isn't there something like 90 ill soo shik up to chodan?


----------



## Yossarian (May 14, 2007)

There were 15 every 2 gup levels, five hand, five kicks and five self defence(grabs etc). I remember the higher belts moaning because they had so much to remember lol.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 14, 2007)

Yossarian said:


> There were 15 every 2 gup levels, five hand, five kicks and five self defence(grabs etc). I remember the higher belts moaning because they had so much to remember lol.



Wow...that's a lot to remember. What's the period between gup testing?


----------



## Yossarian (May 14, 2007)

Gradings were held every 3/4 months. As you got closer to BB you had to wait longer to grade. You could grade every 3 months for the first few gups but after 6th/5th gup you graded when you were ready(when instructor said) usually 6 months to a year depending on how often you trained.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 14, 2007)

Yossarian said:


> Gradings were held every 3/4 months. As you got closer to BB you had to wait longer to grade. You could grade every 3 months for the first few gups but after 6th/5th gup you graded when you were ready(when instructor said) usually 6 months to a year depending on how often you trained.



Pretty much how ITF does things. It's great that you're that intensive on actual applications of techniques...I just hope that all of the combinations are actually useful and productive. Practicing a lot of combinations is good, but they'd better be good for defending yourself. It's hard to imagine having that many *required* combinations.


----------



## Yossarian (May 14, 2007)

To be honest i'd say a lot of the combos were unpractical and not much use in a  SD situation and the amount of them was quite confusing. The TSD school I train at now has 15 set self defence attacks with varying levels of responses. We also practice a fair bit of Hyung application against common attacks, which I personally think is much better.


----------

